# The Official Dallas Mavericks NBA Draft Thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We only have one pick, the 51st overall. Since this one will probably not matter, we either have to get in via a trade or the draft is going to take place withous us once again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There's a possibility that the new coach will be handed the keys to this tired old vehicle, just to see what he can do with it. That means not much action.

But if they do rework this roster, draft night could be fun.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

What about a guy like John Reik? Afterall, you guys draft Diop a few years back.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> What about a guy like John Reik? Afterall, you guys draft Diop a few years back.


Cleveland drafted Diop, we signed him after the Cavs gave up on him. I really don't know much about Riek, he is still like the mystery man ? Isn't he pondering about going to college though ?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

croco said:


> Cleveland drafted Diop, we signed him after the Cavs gave up on him. I really don't know much about Riek, he is still like the mystery man ? Isn't he pondering about going to college though ?


Ah, that's right. But still, Diop was an unproven big man that turned out all right, which is basically what Riek is / could be... NCAA teams have basically given up on him actually coming to college. He's been down there in Florida at the IMG Academy for the last couple months getting ready for the draft, so judging from that, it looks like he's in. Read anything about Riek and the words "major project" will appear somewhere in the conversation. He's also one of foreign guys who says he's about 5 years younger than he looks.

At 51, do they draft best available talent / foreign guy with no shot at playing in the US next year / or what?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> Ah, that's right. But still, Diop was an unproven big man that turned out all right, which is basically what Riek is / could be... NCAA teams have basically given up on him actually coming to college. He's been down there in Florida at the IMG Academy for the last couple months getting ready for the draft, so judging from that, it looks like he's in. Read anything about Riek and the words "major project" will appear somewhere in the conversation. He's also one of foreign guys who says he's about 5 years younger than he looks.
> 
> At 51, do they draft best available talent / foreign guy with no shot at playing in the US next year / or what?


I have no hopes for that pick, the Mavs had no intentions to give projetcs playing time in recent years and knowing them they will probably pick someone just for the sake of not forfeiting it. 

Hopefully Cuban will remember what he wrote in his blog, because chances that you get a rotation player in the 50 range are slim to none:



> And as far as the draft picks, there is no question there is risk there, but in the NBA, there is always the option to buy low first round draft picks, so we weren't as concerned there.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

James Gist. 6-8, 225, athletic, defensively inclined. That's an intriguing talent, he'll end up being the second round cinderella IMO.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> James Gist. 6-8, 225, athletic, defensively inclined. That's an intriguing talent, he'll end up being the second round cinderella IMO.


Gist is definitely someone we should target, he has a chance to become a solid role player down the road.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Not that you guys are that interested in this guy, but I found this...

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Cross-Country-Workout-Swing-Part-One,[email protected]/



> John Riek Riek made a very brief appearance at the beginning of the day, looking about the way you’d expect a 7-3 and incredibly raw player to in the ball-handling, shot-creating and skills drills. He’s been dealing with knee problems over the past few months, and is not expected to keep his name in the draft.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I still don't know anything about him, however I'm sure that a lot of people feel the same way


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

sounds like a slightly better Eric Boateng. you know who he is, croco?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No :whoknows:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

6'10"-6'11" international guy, originally from London but came over to the US for high school. He had only been playing basketball for a few years but supposedly had a ton of potential. As a result, he was pretty highly recruited (McDonald's All-American). Duke, UCLA, Georgetown, Villanova and several other major schools were after him. In the end, he went with Duke. Averaged about 3 minutes per game and transferred to Arizona State after his freshman season. Last season - 11.6mpg, 3.9ppg, 2.6rpg. International players... people don't know much about him... lots of possible potential... I'm sure you get what I'm saying...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, you could say that about a lot of players. You see his size and think that this must be enough to make him a basketball player, it doesn't always pan out.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Honestly... I'm not really interested by the draft this year.. I'm not gonna watch 5 hours to see Dallas pick 51st.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

true


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe Cuban will buy a pick in the 20s.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

TM said:


> 6'10"-6'11" international guy, originally from London but came over to the US for high school. He had only been playing basketball for a few years but supposedly had a ton of potential. As a result, he was pretty highly recruited (McDonald's All-American). Duke, UCLA, Georgetown, Villanova and several other major schools were after him. In the end, he went with Duke. Averaged about 3 minutes per game and transferred to Arizona State after his freshman season. Last season - 11.6mpg, 3.9ppg, 2.6rpg. International players... people don't know much about him... lots of possible potential... I'm sure you get what I'm saying...


The real question would be does he play like he owns the paint or does he play like he's just visiting shying away from physical play?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs have been working out Luc Richard Mbah a Moute yesterday, he could be a target for our pick at #51. I'm not a big fan of his game though, doesn't have much offense and as long as that is the case you can't afford to bring someone in just for defensive purposes on the perimeter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

DX has us taking Semih Erden (center) and ESPN.com Malik Hairston (shooting guard) right now. It's pretty much a crapshoot at #51 and unpredictable, however they could get some value out of it. I'm still hoping we can buy a late 1st rounder, but that is unlikely since most teams don't want to sell their picks to a rival.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So the Blazers acquire the 27th pick from New Orleans for cash considerations. What was that again Mark Cuban ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> History is a guide when assessing the Mavericks’ strategy going into Thursday’s NBA Draft. Whether or not they add extra picks to complement their second-round choice (No. 51), the approach is to bring in as much talent as possible.
> 
> President of basketball operations Donnie Nelson and his staff often do so without the benefit of an actual pick. With the Draft lasting only two rounds (60 picks) and the trend in the second round to select players that remain overseas for a year or more, a number of players with NBA potential are falling through the cracks.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Rookies_062408.html


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The NBA draft starts in 5 hours and 10 minutes, so be ready to post guys.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The most interesting stuff is happening outside of Dallas.

Yi for RJ, JO for Ford, Wade possibly to Chicago?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> The most interesting stuff is happening outside of Dallas.
> 
> Yi for RJ, JO for Ford, Wade possibly to Chicago?


I think Wade to Chicago is a possibility, just imagine the Miami Heat with two young guys in Beasley and Rose.
Yi for RJ???? The Bucks should give Yi another year or two before they even think about trading him. His Rookie year wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol well lets hope the rumors of a top 10 pick are true (assuming we dont give up too much to get one)


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"Another rumor has Miami sending the No. 2 and Shawn Marion to the Los Angeles Clippers for No. 7 and Elton Brand. Such a deal would break the Bulls' hearts, since Brand qualifies as their dream acquisition this summer."

from HOOPSWORLD


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"The Spurs sent an e-mail to every team in the league at 3:30 p.m. saying that they were willing to move the 26th pick. The e-mail asked league executives to "E-mail us your interest and your offers to 26."

That's the first time I've heard of something like this in all of my years covering the draft. Make your Spurs pitch below in our comments section."


from HOOPSWORLD


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We gave them Finley for free, they should just hand us their pick :whistling:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I want a pick...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Of course he didn't buy a pick, great.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We could of bought an early 2nd rounder and still came out with a decent player. Way to go Mavs. I hope we pick some Euro player I've never heard of who'll never even make it over to play in the NBA... again. :sour:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

<--------

Hoping that he falls to us.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

here we go.. on the clock...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

And we pull a Vikings and let the clock expire. When did we become a joke of an org?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Shan Foster from Vandy. Can't say I've heard much but his 4 year stat line shows he's been a consistent shooter through out his career. Anyone know why he went from scoring 20 ppg his frosh year to under 10 his senior?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Shan Foster from Vandy. Can't say I've heard much but his 4 year stat line shows he's been a consistent shooter through out his career. Anyone know why he went from scoring 20 ppg his frosh year to under 10 his senior?


I think you have looked at his stats from the wrong side first 

Ok pick, but not too thrilled seeing that Jamont Gordon or even Gary Forbes were still on the table. At least Foster does have an elite skill. Too bad that Walker (and Hendrix) were picked so shortly before.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/shanfoster.html

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Shan-Foster-434/


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bill Walker traded to the Celtics for cash and I guess not much. Of course Cuban did not go out there and do something similar


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/shanfoster.html
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Shan-Foster-434/


undersized sg with little ball handling skills and cant create his own shot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Meh. I'd have been more impressed drafting a Euro and letting him campout for a couple years.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Meh. I'd have been more impressed drafting a Euro and letting him campout for a couple years.


My exact thoughts right after the pick.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:lol: on reading the stats backwards. Been a long day.


Shan Foster's 2007 & 2008 Highlight Reel - Vanderbilt
Kinda Reminds me of a Southern CDR. He has a quick release which can take a role player a long way in the league. I've always said I rather develop someone over playing Eddie Jones during the regular season. 

I don't know how or why we didn't try to buy one of these many picks that have been practically given away. wtf? Guess we're waiting to see what happens with some of the vets rumored to be floating around?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*MAVS LIVE!*
DB.com Reports All Night From Mavs HQ 
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com 

SHANE. ... ER, SHAN ... IS THE MAN

And there’s your guy: Shan Donte Foster, the SEC Player of the Year and Vanderbilt’s all-time leading scorer and all-time 3-point marksman. Foster, listed at 6-5, 205, fits the shooting-guard need and fits the general “shooter’’ need we’ve discussed at length.

And, if you believe coach Rick Carlisle, he was the last available talent on Dallas’ “realistic ‘A-list” of desirables.

“We’re very happy with the guy we got,’’ Carlisle said. “We had a list of a players, A’s, B’s and C’s. … Shan Foster was the last of the A’s on our list. … I don’t think many of us would’ve dreamed we’d get a kid like this that low.’’

Added Donnie Nelson: “A heck of a pick at 51. … We had a number of different ‘ace’ scenarios, and Shan was one of them. … We feel like we can potentially put him on the floor, even if he’s just a 3-point specialist. Might be able to sneak in there as a shot-maker.’’

Assorted additional immediate thoughts:

ITEM: It’s pronounced “Shane.’’ But no ‘E.’

ITEM: Donnie: “Shan has length and athleticism, someone who can really shoot the 3, which was a big priority. Rick felt we needed shooters to surround Jason (Kidd) with. He’s a pretty good rebounder for size, a pretty good assist/TO ratio, a better playmaker than you think. … We feel fortunate.’’

ITEM: Carlisle: “You’re talking about one of the leading scorers in a major conference. … To be a Player of the Year in a big-time conference, you have to be pretty damn good.’’

ITEM: Yes, the Mavs examined moving up. They also considered accepting offers for the 51st pick. Carlisle said the depth of the draft was causing teams to offer unusual sums of cash for second-rounders. Nelson said the money was “crazy,’’ and that there were a few players who “slipped’’ who Dallas did consider.

“But had we gotten Shan at the top of the second round, we would’ve been happy,’’ Donnie said.

ITEM: The numbers are hard to scoff at: As a senior, the Kenner, La., native averaged 20.3 points and 4.9 rebounds while shooting .523 from the field and .469 from behind the arc.

ITEM: Shan is buddies going way back with fellow Louisiana native Brandon Bass. … more on this from Foster later.

ITEM: Josh Howard was the POY in the ACC and a was four-year college player, a comparison not lost on Carlisle. “The thing I like along with the shooting ability is the maturity, experience, and extremely high character,’’ the coach said.

We could note that Brandon Bass was the POY in the SEC, too. So the Mavs are certainly collecting hardware collectors.

ITEM: Where can Shan improve? “He’s a slender kid, he doesn’t have great strength, and he needs to get better defensively,’’ Carlisle said. “That has to do with physical makeup. We’ve got a strength coach here very anxious to get started with him.’’

ITEM: The second-team All-America is a catch-and-shoot guy – not a create-off-the-dribble guy.

ITEM: Despite his “experience,’’ Foster turns 22 on Aug. 20.

ITEM: Foster was among the prospects who had worked out with the Mavs. Obviously, the workout went well. Oddly, Carlisle wasn’t in town to witness it.

From Eddie Sefko: As ESPN shows a tape of Shan singing “I can’t wait to play in the NBA,’’ Sefko jokes, “Oh, with him singing and Carlisle on piano, they can’t miss!’’

Added Carlisle: “He had a piano on front of him, but a very good singing voice, too. We like the Renaissance Man.’’

ITEM: The singing thing, plus a physical resemblance, is why teammates long ago nicknamed him “Usher.’’

ITEM: The Mavs immediately turn their attention to signing a few undrafted FAs who can be added to the summer-league team. Carlisle said the Mavs have a “desirable situation here because there might be five or six or seven roster spots available.’’


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Carlisle said the Mavs have a “desirable situation here because *there might be five or six or seven roster spots available.’’*



Is he talking about the summer league roster, or...?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Is he talking about the summer league roster, or...?


Probably both :raised_ey


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/062708dnspomavslede.430f7f9.html

*Dallas Mavericks stay put at 51, pick shooting guard*
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

Keyboard players are hot commodities for the Mavericks these days.

With appealing chances to move up in the NBA draft lacking, the Mavericks spent Thursday night biding their time and finally took Vanderbilt sharpshooter Shan Foster with the 51st overall pick.

The 6-6 shooting guard spent four years in college and was the Southeastern Conference player of the year as a senior.

"We had a list of A candidates, B's, C's and Shan Foster was the last A on our list [who was still on the board]," Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle said. "He has an opportunity to make the team. He's got a skill that we need."

That skill is shooting. Foster hit 42 percent of his 3-point attempts during his college career. As a senior, he was 134-of-286 (.469) from 3-point land. He has a high release on his jump shot, something he said he learned out of necessity.

"I played center when I was younger, and I had to get used to shooting over bigger people, so that's where that came from," he said.

With only eight roster spots spoken for and shooters needed to help open up the floor for Jason Kidd, Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard, Foster seems to be a wonderful fit.

And he's a gifted singer and keyboardist, which gives him something in common with Carlisle, who is an accomplished pianist. Maybe there's some beautiful music to be made here.

"I got a chance to talk to him about that, and he asked me why I wasn't playing when ESPN showed me," Foster said of a spot the network did with him singing in front of a keyboard.

"I told him it was a pretty tough piece to play. I'm looking forward to getting some pointers from him because I can't read music to save my life."

The Mavericks are more interested in Foster's ability to read defenses and get his shot. Foster spent most of his youth in New Orleans and knew Brandon Bass when he was growing up. They played together on an AAU team.

"This is a long-awaited opportunity that I've dreamed about since I was a little kid," Foster said. "They have a great superstar in Dirk Nowitzki and I'm looking forward to playing with them."

"You're always looking for shooting, and that's the one thing that usually carries over from college," said Donnie Nelson, president of basketball operations. "We were active toward the end of the first round and in the second round [in trying to move up]. But I've never seen the second-round [picks] go for that much cash." 

Before the draft, Nelson talked about trigger points and how the Mavericks would aggressively seek an entry into the first round – if the right player fell far enough.

Instead, they waited patiently, and Foster turned out to be a nice surprise when he got to the 51st pick. Had he not been there, Carlisle said the Mavericks were considering moving the pick.

"This is a kid that's a four-year college player, so he's got the experience and the maturity," Carlisle said. "He was SEC player of the year, and that's a big-time conference. You got to be pretty damn good to be player of the year in the SEC. It tells you it was a pretty deep draft."

SHAN FOSTER

(Pronounced SHANE)

Ht.: 6-6

Wt. 205 pounds

Born: Aug. 20, 1986, in Laurel, Miss.

College: Vanderbilt.

Highlights: The Commodores all-time leading scorer (2,011 points), he averaged 20.3 points as a senior ... First Vandy player and 22nd in SEC history to surpass 2,000 points ... Averaged 9.4 points and 4.4 rebounds as member of USA Basketball's Pan American Games squad in 2007 ... Had 26 points and made six 3-pointers in SEC tournament win over Auburn.

Noteworthy: Has a super shot from long range, hitting more than 42 percent from 3-point range in his college career ... He's long and perfectly sized for shooting guard ... Is good at using screens and is a capable catch-and-shoot gunner ... Needs to work on his strength and defensive ability.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/727275.html

*After much talk, Mavs settle on guard with lone draft pick*
By JEFF CAPLAN
[email protected]

DALLAS — Donnie Nelson called the 48 hours preceding Thursday’s NBA Draft as "very, very active," but none of the talk amounted to a draft-day move for the Dallas Mavericks, who sat tight with their one and only pick at No. 51.

Shan Foster, Vanderbilt’s all-time leading scorer, is the newest Maverick, but the history of late second-round picks suggests his odds of making next season’s roster are ultra-slim.

However, the Mavs have roster space available for next season, giving Foster a shot to impress during summer leagues in Salt Lake City and Las Vegas starting in a couple of weeks.

"He has a skill that we need, that’s 3-point shooting," Mavs coach Rick Carlisle said. "We had a list of 'A’ candidates, 'B’ candidates and 'C’ candidates. Shan Foster was the last guy on our 'A’ list. We’re very fortunate to get him."

A 6-foot-6, 205-pound guard-forward and four-year senior who started 122 games for the Commodores, Foster has a chance to help the Mavs as a backup shooting guard and small forward, two positions of need.

In 34 games last season, Foster, the consensus SEC Player of the Year, shot 46.9 percent from the 3-point arc and 52.3 percent overall.

"We are really excited about Shan Foster," Nelson said. "We wanted to have some shooters to surround Jason [Kidd]. To have a guy like Shan, who is long, athletic, a pretty good rebounder for his size, we feel just really fortunate."

An hour before the draft, Nelson said he and owner Mark Cuban were ready to pounce and buy their way into the latter part of the first round if a player they coveted was available.

Nelson said the Mavs made overtures to move up for two or three players, but he said teams were reluctant to give up late first-round and even early second-round picks or they were asking too steep a price.

"I’ve never seen the second round, as far as picks go, go for that much cash," Nelson said. "Some of the things being thrown around were just crazy."

Carlisle said teams were trying to make deals for the Mavs’ 51st pick, an indication, he said, of the depth of the draft.

"I don’t think any of us would have dreamed we’d get a player like Shan that late," Carlisle said.

The Mavs were without a first-round pick for the fourth time in five years. They dealt this year’s first-round selection, as well as 2010’s first-rounder, to the New Jersey Nets as part of the Jason Kidd trade.

None of the Mavs’ eight picks taken 50th or lower have made the roster the following season. The Mavs are hopeful that last season’s 50th pick, Renaldas Seibutis, who played in Europe last season, can make a run at a roster spot next season.

The Mavs now turn to free agency to bolster next season’s roster. Negotiations between clubs and agents can begin Tuesday. Players can sign on July 9.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I better see Elton Brand or another major name on the market here soon otherwise this will go down as a very very disappointing off season.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I better see Elton Brand or another major name on the market here soon otherwise this will go down as a very very disappointing off season.


im already there


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Howdy folks!

Just dropping in to say HI! :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Welcome back edwardych!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Just dropping in to say HI! :biggrin:


I saw the other post before this one, but I'll say it again:



croco said:


> Good to see you're still alive :bananallama:


Now if only you brought us some good karma back :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I saw the other post before this one, but I'll say it again:


I ain't THAT old. You must have mistaken me for xray. :biggrin:


----------

